# new dark eldar painting scheme



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well i got sick of my dark eldar and was about to kill them all on scenery a while ago. but then got back into them. and decided to repaint then. now here is a pic of my dark eldar so far. they have a fair bit to go.




























C&C welcome. need advice.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

One thing i've noticed (been looking doe schemes so i can start mine) is thin crisp highlights work the best with DE and trying to make there helmets a focal point on the model works really well

Nice start though i like the colours you have picked, keep up the work and can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

o.k thanks for the advice. i will post up an update when they are finished


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work so far, simple and easy which is something I find always works well. Too bad you are hampered so completely by such ASS models. I can't stand the DE warriors, not at all. Some of the models in the range are cool but the dunce caps have got to be the worst thing ever.


----------

